# Moving to Cyprus



## paulenew (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all it's been ages since I've been on this and I'm not sure where to start ... My husband and myself are coming to Cyprus Limassol on Wednesday 15th we are booked into a hotel for a month but after that we will be looking to rent somewhere furnished to live , we are planning on buying a property eventually but in no great hurry as we are undecided as to which part of the island we want to live , would we be better to look for a rental through an agency or would it be quite easy for us to find something ourselves, my husband is planning to retire he has his pensions and we also have rental properties here in Scotland which provides us with an income, I guess I am excited but not sure what to expect after what has happened is Cyprus really expensive now and are expats moving back home, any advice would be greatly appreciated, we are not really old my husband is 51 and I am only 44 , we are hoping to have a better way of life out in Cyprus but will not be ashamed if it doesn't work out and we have to come back home , as my hubby says better to try it when we are still young rather than regretting and thinking what if ,


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

paulenew said:


> Hi all it's been ages since I've been on this and I'm not sure where to start ... My husband and myself are coming to Cyprus Limassol on Wednesday 15th we are booked into a hotel for a month but after that we will be looking to rent somewhere furnished to live , we are planning on buying a property eventually but in no great hurry as we are undecided as to which part of the island we want to live , would we be better to look for a rental through an agency or would it be quite easy for us to find something ourselves, my husband is planning to retire he has his pensions and we also have rental properties here in Scotland which provides us with an income, I guess I am excited but not sure what to expect after what has happened is Cyprus really expensive now and are expats moving back home, any advice would be greatly appreciated, we are not really old my husband is 51 and I am only 44 , we are hoping to have a better way of life out in Cyprus but will not be ashamed if it doesn't work out and we have to come back home , as my hubby says better to try it when we are still young rather than regretting and thinking what if ,


Welcome,
You have chosen and interesting time to come over. You do not say if or when you have visited before. Things are in a flux here because of the financial situation and there are a lot of changes in the pipeline, hopefully some of these changes will actually happen and put the economy and Cyprus on a more secure financial footing. Things are settling after a rough few months, however I think you are very wise to test the waters before committing yourselves. Employment is at a unprecedented high and this is putting a lot of strain on people, ex pats and locals. If you look back through the threads you will find a host of useful advise, and unfortunately some very negative comments as well. As you say there are a lot of ex pats moving back, personally we too are hoping to sell in the near future and move back to UK, not because things are bad here but because of a family situation. 

I agree that if you feel you want to try and see if it is for you go ahead, there is nothing worse than saying 'if only' in the future. 
Good luck


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

paulenew said:


> Hi all it's been ages since I've been on this and I'm not sure where to start ... My husband and myself are coming to Cyprus Limassol on Wednesday 15th we are booked into a hotel for a month but after that we will be looking to rent somewhere furnished to live , we are planning on buying a property eventually but in no great hurry as we are undecided as to which part of the island we want to live , would we be better to look for a rental through an agency or would it be quite easy for us to find something ourselves, my husband is planning to retire he has his pensions and we also have rental properties here in Scotland which provides us with an income, I guess I am excited but not sure what to expect after what has happened is Cyprus really expensive now and are expats moving back home, any advice would be greatly appreciated, we are not really old my husband is 51 and I am only 44 , we are hoping to have a better way of life out in Cyprus but will not be ashamed if it doesn't work out and we have to come back home , as my hubby says better to try it when we are still young rather than regretting and thinking what if ,


Good luck to you both. 

We are moving out in November and it has been a long time in the planning and although we had a bit of a second thought during the last few months. We have decided its better to try and hopefully make it work than not to try atall and sit here in the UK amongst the crappy weather and the financial situation not exactly Rosie here ( albeit better than some places ). 

We are 40 and 47 with a 3 year old. We have read all the advice on here and some if it was very helpful and useful. Others not so. 

Everyone's situations. Financially and personally is different so not all advice criticism is one size fits all if you know what I mean. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

paulenew said:


> Hi all it's been ages since I've been on this and I'm not sure where to start ... My husband and myself are coming to Cyprus Limassol on Wednesday 15th we are booked into a hotel for a month but after that we will be looking to rent somewhere furnished to live , we are planning on buying a property eventually but in no great hurry as we are undecided as to which part of the island we want to live , would we be better to look for a rental through an agency or would it be quite easy for us to find something ourselves, my husband is planning to retire he has his pensions and we also have rental properties here in Scotland which provides us with an income, I guess I am excited but not sure what to expect after what has happened is Cyprus really expensive now and are expats moving back home, any advice would be greatly appreciated, we are not really old my husband is 51 and I am only 44 , we are hoping to have a better way of life out in Cyprus but will not be ashamed if it doesn't work out and we have to come back home , as my hubby says better to try it when we are still young rather than regretting and thinking what if ,


We have just made the move, despite the situation for the moment.
I would say, go for it. If your pension and rental incomes make it possible for you to live here, you have absolutely nothing to loose and and would regret it the rest of your life if you did not try.

The biggest problems here are for the Cypriots and for expats that have to work to survive. If you have some pension and perhaps some other income from abroad life has not changed that much, even if somethings has got more expensive. But on the other hand I think it is possible to get lower rent then ever before.

Anders


----------



## paulenew (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you , only 2 mre sleeps getting very excited now , it was snowing here this morning in Scotland so I am looking forward to seeing some sun xx


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

paulenew said:


> Thank you , only 2 mre sleeps getting very excited now , it was snowing here this morning in Scotland so I am looking forward to seeing some sun xx


Sun may be in short supply for a few more days, I live in the mountains and as the moment visibility is about 50 metres. We have had floods in Nicosia and thunder storms all over the island, so bring warm clothes, however the snow has gone, so it is not all gloom and doom!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> Sun may be in short supply for a few more days, I live in the mountains and as the moment visibility is about 50 metres. We have had floods in Nicosia and thunder storms all over the island, so bring warm clothes, however the snow has gone, so it is not all gloom and doom!!


On the other hand we have had fabulous weather the 4 weeks we have been here. 23-25 C and sun

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have visitors here at the moment and have had some lovely days out with them, with some glorious weather even up at Troodos. There have been a few days of rain but on the whole the weather is lovely now.


----------



## paulenew (Aug 27, 2012)

Can anyone help me? I am currently staying in Limassol but want to go to proteras , I don't have any transport at the minute so looks like it will have to be via bus. Can anyone give me any advice on how to get there? Do I get the bs from Limassol to larnaca then onto proteras, where do I get the bs in Limassol , anyone ?


----------

